# somethings wrong with my tinc



## mattyfrog (May 11, 2009)

my frogs back hasnt been looking very good it has started to become discolored it still eats fine and everything. will this ever go away what should i do does anyone know what is wrong a picture should be attaced


----------



## eldalote2 (Jun 3, 2009)

I think Silver sulfadiazine is a great ointment to have on hand for emergencies while you are trying to line up a vet/fecal/whatever else you may need for an injured frog. You can get it from your local vets office. Just a small amount goes a long way. You don't want to use neosporin.


----------



## eldalote2 (Jun 3, 2009)

Maybe someone else will chime in. I would send pictures to Dr Frye to see if he can identify whats going on.
[email protected]
Is the frog squeezing in and out of a small area and scratching itself?


----------



## gootswa (Mar 16, 2011)

I tried to look this up on google etc. and I had no luck at all. I am very sorry to see what's happening to your tinc. 

I agree with eldalote2 on this, contact the doc stat. 

Best of luck on this, I have 0 know how on something like that.


----------



## mattyfrog (May 11, 2009)

i changed and washed everything and the tank his eating is fine and it has gotten better in some spots and worse in others i wonder if it is going to stop i have started pigmint supp and i will definethly get that other cream stuff it is realy frustrating


----------



## JakkBauer (Jul 11, 2011)

eldalote2 said:


> I think Silver sulfadiazine is a great ointment to have on hand for emergencies while you are trying to line up a vet/fecal/whatever else you may need for an injured frog. You can get it from your local vets office. Just a small amount goes a long way. You don't want to use neosporin.


I used silver sulfadiazine on my dogs radiation burn. After 18 rad treatments it was horribly burned and would not scab. The cream helped and brought back normal pigment in her skin...

Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk


----------



## eldalote2 (Jun 3, 2009)

It is some really good stuff in emergencies. I would not recommend treating (long term) animals without talking to a vet as there could be an underlying problem that you are missing (in any situation). But having an emergency kit is good to have while waiting to hear back from the vet/fecals, as I said before.


----------



## ConFuCiuZ (Jul 13, 2011)

Yea it looks like the light fixture you have for him might be too strong. It seems like hes getting burned.


----------



## gootswa (Mar 16, 2011)

ConFuCiuZ said:


> Yea it looks like the light fixture you have for him might be too strong. It seems like hes getting burned.


Idk about that, maybe a bit far fetched, but I suppose it's a possibility.


----------

